# How long to build a fence



## The Coastal Craftsman

Guys how long roughly should it take to install a 300ft fence with 6 ft between posts so 50 holes. something similer to below. its just 2 of us doing it though and its for a contractor buddy and neither of us do fences. its going around his pool and is gonna be a arc shape not straight runs. hes thinking 3 days and im thinking over a week maybe 2 if she wants panels on both sides. any ideas?


----------



## griz

How are you intending to dig the holes? 

What is access like to get material & concrete in?

How are you intending to get concrete in to holes?

Three days seems rather optimistic. Uncooperative holes could easily run over three days.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

I've got a 318 LF fence job comin up and I'm figuring about 5-6 days. I'm using an auger for the holes. Two straight runs, box around a large oak and a double gate somewhere in there. 8' tall panels!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

griz said:


> How are you intending to dig the holes?
> 
> What is access like to get material & concrete in?
> 
> How are you intending to get concrete in to holes?
> 
> Three days seems rather optimistic. Uncooperative holes could easily run over three days.


def an auger of some kind maybe even a bobcat mounted one, concrete will be dropped right where we need it. 

not being straight runs and double sided i would guess 6 days easy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I've got a 318 LF fence job comin up and I'm figuring about 5-6 days. I'm using an auger for the holes. Two straight runs, box around a large oak and a double gate somewhere in there. 8' tall panels!


that 5 to 6 days is just you?


----------



## mbryan

I watched holmes install new fence once and they had it done in the hour long show. That includes them taking breaks for the commercials so realistically it was done in about 35 minutes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

mbryan said:


> I watched holmes install new fence once and they had it done in the hour long show. That includes them taking breaks for the commercials so realistically it was done in about 35 minutes.


Yeah but he's a pro. I couldn't match his skill :laughing:

Plus he builds the stuff for free and I can't beat that.


----------



## knucklehead

3 or 4 weeks


----------



## griz

With a tractor mounted auger & no big problems drilling, I'd give it 7-8 days so long as the owner doesn't add the inner panel & access is not a PITA.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

knucklehead said:


> 3 or 4 weeks


Is that working 1 hr a day :laughing:


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

BCConstruction said:


> that 5 to 6 days is just you?


Me and one other carpenter


----------



## greg24k

As fastest you can dig holes, mix concrete, set your posts and hang a fence, is how long it will take you to build a fence.

Hypothetically speaking, I've seen some guys do 100+ feet a day and I've seen some do 5 sections a day... all depends on the crew you have and soil conditions.


----------



## BC Carpenter

3 days doesn't seem like enough time for that job and fence style... I'd guess at least a week. If she wants both sides panelled and space is tight due to bushes and whatnot, I could see that taking more time.


----------



## Tinstaafl

BCConstruction said:


> its just 2 of us doing it though and its for a contractor buddy and neither of us do fences.


Then you are *clearly* not qualified to price the job.

Do it T&M, and next time you'll have at least an inkling. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevjob

I think you should bid it for 2 days, doesnt look that hard, heck if I had the time I would do it myself...:laughing::whistling


At least a week depending on soil, access etc.....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Tinstaafl said:


> Then you are *clearly* not qualified to price the job.
> 
> Do it T&M, and next time you'll have at least an inkling. :thumbsup:


I'm not pricing it. Im doing it to help out a mate but he is weighing up getting a company to do it or we do it. I'm off to the beach again so would like to help him out and get it done before I leave.


----------



## neversatisfied

Two full days


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

That 2 48hr days


----------



## mbryan

Any update?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Sure is. Finished it today and him and his wife were extremely happy. I will post some pics next week as landscapers are coming in Wednesday to do their stuff. Took 12 days in total. 300ft fence 4ft tall, 6x6 posts, 1 hidden gate, 1 main double gate, double post pergola, stepped panels, all fasteners hidden and double sided so looks exact same on both sides.


----------

